# 5D MK2 or MK3 for Manual Focus?



## Albi86 (Oct 7, 2012)

Considering IQ is basically the same, the MK3's improved AF is almost wasted if you use manual focus lenses only. 

At the same time, the 5D2 has interchangeable screens, while the 5D3 doesn't.

My only doubt is: does the 5D3 offer focus confirmation with EVERY focus point? Do they blink/stay red as when using an AF lens? In that case one wouldn't need a screen and the 5D3 might get tempting after all.


----------



## nomad85 (Oct 7, 2012)

5d3 has confirmation on all AF points. So you choose a point and he will help you on that AF point for confirmation, just as you would hope it works.

I have all 5d's (I, II and III) and before I had de 5d3 is wasn't using manual focus lenses, but since the 5d3 I find it doable to use. I still prefere AF, but that is just me. The 5d3 is quite good with his focus confirmation, 10 times better then 5d2 focus confirmation.

whether that is enough to justify the extra 1000 dollars of money....I'm not so sure. For some it might be a dealbreaker, but I think a 1000 dollars could get me a pretty extra lens to use on a 5d2


----------



## Standard (Oct 7, 2012)

If you're doing landscape photography, focus confirmation isn't necessary for manual work using Live View and zoom in at 5x or 10x. It's my preferred way of manual focusing. Guarantee to get razor sharp focus every time. So the Mark II is just as good with focusing as the Mark III in this regards. Now if you're using shooting with manual lenses such as Zeiss for fast action sports or at low ISO which would require much faster reaction with focusing than with Live View focusing, then yes. Focus confirmation with the Mark III is the way to go.


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2012)

nomad85 said:


> 5d3 has confirmation on all AF points. So you choose a point and he will help you on that AF point for confirmation, just as you would hope it works.
> 
> I have all 5d's (I, II and III) and before I had de 5d3 is wasn't using manual focus lenses, but since the 5d3 I find it doable to use. I still prefere AF, but that is just me. The 5d3 is quite good with his focus confirmation, 10 times better then 5d2 focus confirmation.
> 
> whether that is enough to justify the extra 1000 dollars of money....I'm not so sure. For some it might be a dealbreaker, but I think a 1000 dollars could get me a pretty extra lens to use on a 5d2


You could install Magic Lantern on a 5D2 and save th $1000...


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 7, 2012)

rpt said:


> nomad85 said:
> 
> 
> > 5d3 has confirmation on all AF points. So you choose a point and he will help you on that AF point for confirmation, just as you would hope it works.
> ...



Sorry for my ignorance in this sense, but how can ML help me?


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > nomad85 said:
> ...


The Focus Peaking feature tells you what is in focus and how focused. Take a look at http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/userguide#focus_peak. There is a video there also. You can search on YouTube for a demo too... I saw a video of this feature and got the alpha version of ML for my 5D3.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 7, 2012)

That would require to use live view though, wouldn't it?

I shoot 99% VF only


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> That would require to use live view though, wouldn't it?
> 
> I shoot 99% VF only


So if you only want to use the viewfinder, ML does not work 
But the 5D3 works like nomad85 said earlier 
OR
Figure if some of the interchangeable focusing screens will work for you on the 5D2. I dont have one so I cant help there...


----------

